# Girlie Field Arrows?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can get Redlines in a 780 or 900 spine. You can also get CX Medallions in an 800 or 900 spine.....I don't think any of them are going to be much bigger then the Navs are though.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yea*

Thought about the Redlines and they are a little bigger but I thought I read on here that Easton is dropping the Redlines and I don't want to get involved in a discontinued product. May check out the Medallions, what little I have heard about them has been good.
Jbird


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Jbird said:


> Thought about the Redlines and they are a little bigger but I thought I read on here that Easton is dropping the Redlines and I don't want to get involved in a discontinued product. May check out the Medallions, what little I have heard about them has been good.
> Jbird




```

```
the Carbon One is replacing((?) the redlines, can't find the od specs on eastons website and my catalog is at home... sorry... 
but they have an 810 and 900 available


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Thought about the Redlines and they are a little bigger but I thought I read on here that Easton is dropping the Redlines and I don't want to get involved in a discontinued product. May check out the Medallions, what little I have heard about them has been good.
> Jbird


Why not? :noidea: They aren't stopping making them because they aren't good :wink:

I am sure there are plenty of arrows out there.....you could probably buy 3 or 4 doz if you want to rather easily.

and the Carbon ONE is replacing them....and they have them in an 810 and 900 spine as well.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Just have her shoot the .600's in the ultralites. Jen has been shooting .600's for year, and we have no problems with them flying or tuning right. If I'm not mistaken she has the same DL, and around the same weight.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Ya*

I believe their specs are identical so if the 600 UL's are shooting good for Jen then they should shoot for Suzi. Is Jen shooting 100 grain points or 80 grain points? What cut shaft length is she shooting not counting point or nock?

I went to the Lancaster web site and the Carbon Ones look interesting too. 30 Ton carbon with nano tube construction for a very reasonable price. The only thing is Easton doesn't show the specs for spine consistancy and straightness. They do list that they weight match within one grain.
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I believe their specs are identical so if the 600 UL's are shooting good for Jen then they should shoot for Suzi. Is Jen shooting 100 grain points or 80 grain points? What cut shaft length is she shooting not counting point or nock?
> 
> I went to the Lancaster web site and the Carbon Ones look interesting too. 30 Ton carbon with nano tube construction for a very reasonable price. The only thing is Easton doesn't show the specs for spine consistancy and straightness. They do list that they weight match within one grain.
> Jbird


I can't remember off top of my head, but I will check for ya later tonight.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I went to the Lancaster web site and the Carbon Ones look interesting too. 30 Ton carbon with nano tube construction for a very reasonable price. The only thing is Easton doesn't show the specs for spine consistancy and straightness. They do list that they weight match within one grain.
> Jbird


Pretty sure that info is on Eastons webpage like it is for all the other arrows. 

But they are going to be at least as consistent as what your shooting if not more so....I know the Redlines I shot were.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I believe their specs are identical so if the 600 UL's are shooting good for Jen then they should shoot for Suzi. Is Jen shooting 100 grain points or 80 grain points? What cut shaft length is she shooting not counting point or nock?
> 
> I went to the Lancaster web site and the Carbon Ones look interesting too. 30 Ton carbon with nano tube construction for a very reasonable price. The only thing is Easton doesn't show the specs for spine consistancy and straightness. They do list that they weight match within one grain.
> Jbird


She is running 70 grain points, and the carbon length is 23.5.
She has shot both the GT ultralites, and the victory v-force .600's. We have never had an issue getting either to fly right for her.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*70 Grain Points?*



BOWGOD said:


> She is running 70 grain points, and the carbon length is 23.5.
> She has shot both the GT ultralites, and the victory v-force .600's. We have never had an issue getting either to fly right for her.


Didn't know GT offered 70 Gr points for the 600's, Just 100's and 80's.
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Didn't know GT offered 70 Gr points for the 600's, Just 100's and 80's.
> Thanks,
> Jbird


Easton A/C/C 3-60 components:shade:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*600 UL's*



BOWGOD said:


> Easton A/C/C 3-60 components:shade:


Do you have idea what kind of FOC you are getting with those arrows?

Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Do you have idea what kind of FOC you are getting with those arrows?
> 
> Jbird


With the victory shafts she has about 9.5% but the goldtips were close to 12 with the same set up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OT2 says the FOC would be in the 10% range with a bushing and say G nock. With just a nock it would be in the 12.5% range.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> OT2 says the FOC would be in the 10% range with a bushing and say G nock. With just a nock it would be in the 12.5% range.


That's funny my OT2 says 11.97% with pin nock, and bushing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> That's funny my OT2 says 11.97% with pin nock, and bushing.


I didn't run it with pins :wink: 

but I still get over 11% when I did run them with pins


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cool*

Either way I would think anything over 11% would be adequate for field arrows. I prefer 14% for mine but when you are building girl's arrows you sometimes have to make a few concessions. How do they group at 60 yards and out?

Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Either way I would think anything over 11% would be adequate for field arrows. I prefer 14% for mine but when you are building girl's arrows you sometimes have to make a few concessions. How do they group at 60 yards and out?
> 
> Jbird



Jen whoops my butt pretty consistently but then again that doesn't take much.
She shot the Victory's last year with 9% FOC and never really had much a problem with them. Like you I would much preffer my FOC above 14% though. One thing I did think of you could go with a heavier point, and even cut the shaft down a little if you wanted both would raise the FOC. I just ran both arrows through OT2 with 100 grain points the FOC was 13.37 with the victory, and 15.97 with the goldtip. 
Both shafts are still way stiff by what OT2 says, but for some reason I have never had an issue getting stiff shafts to tune right with that short of draw lengths, and low pounds. Even with fixed blade broadheads her arrows are easier to tune than mine.
If you run the shaft length an inch, and a half longer the spine almost matches up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

CarbonTech has some fairly light GPI arrows that would probably generate good FOCs

5.4gpi for 600, 
5.1gpi for 650
4.8gpi for 725
vv-new-vv not in the OT2 DB, but will be next release
4.5gpi for 850 
4.2gpi for 950
3.9gpi for 1050

http://www.carbontecharrows.com/pro...query=category.eq.Target Arrows&back=Products


----------

